# Muskrat meat loaf.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

1 1/2 lbs. ground muskrat
2 eggs, beaten
1/8 c. dry crumbs
1 c. evaporated milk
1/4 onion, minced or grated
1/4 tsp. thyme
1 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
1 tsp. Worcestershire sauce

Soak muskrat overnight in salted water (1 tablespoons salt to 1 quart water). Remove meat from bones and grind. Mix thoroughly with other ingredients. Place in meat loaf dish. Place dish in pan containing hot water. Bake in a moderate oven, 350 degrees for 1 1/4 hours to 2 hours


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Got to give it to ya... you waste NOTHING!!! Kudos to you


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

If it is eatable why waste it?
Read a ting a while back of a lady who visited the east coast around chessie bay. Found out a small town had a muskrat cooking contest. She bought rats frozen took them home and started cooking. Always kept the doors and windows open in the winter even to get the rat smell out of the house. Any way she fixed rat two different ways took them to the contest and won second with one and third place with the other.
If you don't know some things you should cook on the grill out side.

 Al


----------

